# Where to find high quality c-tek



## Danzo (Aug 4, 2019)

i posted this in the general forum but no responses yet. Anyways I’m looking for some nice quality, small cell, thick scales, uniform c-tek. I’ve purchased from two eBay suppliers and are both wonky celled, doesn’t look very uniform and I’d rather not use them. The ones from USA knife maker aren’t thick enough and also not currently in stock.


----------

